
How NSA access was built into Windows - navneetpandey
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/5/5263/1.html
======
mpyne
[http://www.schneier.com/crypto-
gram-9909.html#NSAKeyinMicros...](http://www.schneier.com/crypto-
gram-9909.html#NSAKeyinMicrosoftCryptoAPI)

[http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/1999/09/21577](http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/1999/09/21577)
includes the explanation from Microsoft.

Also I swear to God this has to be like the third repost of NSAKEY in a week.

------
thirsteh
Just so it's clear: this is from 1999.

------
greenyoda
The "NSA" in "NSAKEY" could stand for just about anything. Or it could just be
some programmer's joke. It's definitely not convincing evidence that this
construct has anything to do with the NSA.

------
yuhong
Has anyone done a detailed analysis of code referencing the NSAKEY?

